# Recovering with meds



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Is there anyone who has recovered using meds like antidepressants etc?????


----------



## zedelghemkid (Feb 14, 2010)

Theone2 said:


> Is there anyone who has recovered using meds like antidepressants etc?????


I havent made a full recovery but i've gotten considerably better when it comes to mood and concentration.

I was a mess before i got on to meds. Now i'm dealing better i'm just a little frustrated i dont have my sense of self back. That takes time to come back.


----------



## staples (Apr 1, 2009)

zedelghemkid said:


> I havent made a full recovery but i've gotten considerably better when it comes to mood and concentration.
> 
> I was a mess before i got on to meds. Now i'm dealing better i'm just a little frustrated i dont have my sense of self back. That takes time to come back.


What meds are you taking if you don't mind me asking? I've tried everything and I'm desperate for input.


----------



## zedelghemkid (Feb 14, 2010)

staples said:


> What meds are you taking if you don't mind me asking? I've tried everything and I'm desperate for input.


risperidone/risperdal and citalopram.

but recently i've decided i want to come off of risperidone and start on a benzo like clonazepam. All i need to do now is convince my gp


----------



## staples (Apr 1, 2009)

zedelghemkid said:


> risperidone/risperdal and citalopram.
> 
> but recently i've decided i want to come off of risperidone and start on a benzo like clonazepam. All i need to do now is convince my gp


I'm on a fairly low dose of Celexa myself, I currently take 20mg. How many milligrams of citalopram do you take?


----------



## zedelghemkid (Feb 14, 2010)

staples said:


> I'm on a fairly low dose of Celexa myself, I currently take 20mg. How many milligrams of citalopram do you take?


same here. its really helped me with the really bad lows i used to get. I dont feel exactly depressed anymore.


----------

